# Case Mod's



## Nils Hitze (6. März 2002)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen viel mit experimentellen
Umbauten und der Wasserkühlung bei PC's beschäftigt und wüsste
jetzt gerne, wer von euch hiermit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Also welche Gehäuse sind die Besten, welche Kühlung ist zu empfehlen,
welche Pumpen/Ausgleichbehälter/Radiatiren benutzt ihr ?

Was kostet weniger und bringt mehr ?

Mein momentanes Limit liegt bei 450 Euro,
nach eigener Rechnung bin ich bei 443 Euro
gelandet und wäre echt glücklich, wenn ich
noch 50 Euro rutergehen könnte.

Pfote, Kojote

http://www.pc-max.de
http://www.aqua-computer.de
http://www.coolcasegallery.net


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Ich wollte gerade als link pc-max.de reinschreiben.
Schau da mal unter Tower Tests. Was sie da schreiben trifft vollkommen zu (CS-601). Dieser Tower hat in der Übertakterszene bereits Kultstatus erreicht. Ich hab ihn mir ihn Silber gekauft. Mit einem Lüfter an der Seite. Und ich muss sagen das Ding ist absolut Irre. Super solide, Super Innovationen, Qualität, aber auch Gewicht . Dieses Case ist der absolute Traum.
Von Wasserkühlungen hab ich leider nicht so die Ahnung.
Aber den CS 601 ist ein Pflichtkauf für Leute, die Computer zum Hobby gemacht haben.


----------



## Nils Hitze (6. März 2002)

*Tja ..*

ich bin noch gemeiner (zu meinem Geldbeutel).

Ich möchte mir den CS-3001D kaufen, sozusagen
der große Bruder des CS-601 für knappe 100 Euro.
(mit Leadman Netzteil [23db] für 164 Euro)

http://www.pc-cooling.de/3001/da005.htm

Meine Kühlerhardware werde ich bei aqua-computer
kaufen und die restlichen Teile wohl bei Conrad.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Auch ne gute Idee aber der ist wahrscheinlich noch schwerer.
Meiner wiegt ohne Eingeweide 16Kg. Mit wohl so um die 18 - 20Kg
Das ist schon ganz schön schwer auf Dauer. Weit schleppen kannst du den nicht.


----------



## Nils Hitze (7. März 2002)

*Nach meiner Rechnung ..*

und nach den Modifikationen die ich vornehmen werde,
sollten es nur noch 15 kg sein. Nicht zu vergessen 
der praktische Tragegriff, den ich montieren werde.

Habe mir jetzt das CS-3001D mit einem Leadman 400W
Netzteil gegönnt. Dabei sind 200 Euro draufgegangen.
*seufz*

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. März 2002)

Pass bloß auf, das du den schönen Tower nicht verhunzt.


----------

